# We, The Photographers......Self Portaits..a Who's Who on CR



## revup67 (Apr 27, 2012)

I thought to come forward and reveal this faceless person.... so here I am. Who's Next? and a nice to meet you.




Stretching My Imagination by Revup67, on Flickr


----------



## nitsujwalker (Apr 27, 2012)

I don't have many self portraits.. Here's one from a trip to Castle Crags California. If you haven't been there, it's worth the trip!


----------



## revup67 (Apr 27, 2012)

nitsujwalker thanks for adding your portrait..I see there were 23 other views but no other takers.. ..where's all the regulars? it would be good to put faces to all of us contributors


----------



## picturesbyme (Jun 2, 2012)

A while ago I wanted to start something like this ... 
I'm also interested in people's work. Would like to see some websites, galleries...
It would be good to know who's who and *What His/Her work looks like*, since a picture worth a .... , right?

I barely have any photo of me but this one: http://atlanticpicture.com/about.html


----------



## Pitbullo (Jul 19, 2012)

Hello to all!

A self portrait from a day I was bored 
The picture is called "Finally Friday".


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 19, 2012)

Nice Pitbullo, very clever


----------



## Viggo (Jul 30, 2012)

Do not take advice from this man!


----------



## DJL329 (Jul 30, 2012)

Nice thread!

Have I ever mentioned I'm a wee bit Irish? Or a wee bit short?


----------



## gonzalo (Jul 30, 2012)

8) well, i'm in holidays ¡¡¡




self4 por gonzalovidalsoler, en Flickr


----------



## bainsybike (Jul 30, 2012)

About the most recent one I could find...


----------



## FrutigerSans (Jul 30, 2012)

Kudos to the OP for starting this rather intriguing idea.

Hailing from Singapore:




Shameless Noir Self-Portrait by FrutigerSans, on Flickr

Please excuse the costume and the lighting. I was doing a photoshoot and I just couldn’t resist trying on suit.

Note: i have since repented of my tryst with a Fujifilm camera and now use a Canon A-1.


----------



## noncho (Jul 30, 2012)

Well, one sunny English morning...


----------



## Joellll (Jul 30, 2012)

Yup! That's me. Shot with 1D Mark IV and 70-200 2.8 IS.


----------



## Heavyweight67 (Jul 30, 2012)

Thought I might add this one....


----------



## bvukich (Jul 30, 2012)

I'll bite...

I take 20-30k pictures a year, and over the last ten years I've only accumulated about 15 pictures with me even in it. But here's one where I had no choice, it was like 3am, I was experimenting, and no other models (i.e., my kids) were available...


----------



## c-law (Jul 30, 2012)

That's me.

Chris


----------



## donjensen (Jul 30, 2012)

You asked for it, so here´s my ugly mug 
Handheld snapshot.



6I9B0120-Edit-2.jpg by fluxdon, on Flickr


----------



## DJL329 (Jul 30, 2012)

"Look! Up in the sky..." ;D

(Saw the line referenced somewhere last night, so it was fresh in my mind.)



c-law said:


> That's me.
> 
> Chris


----------



## Kamera Obscura (Jul 30, 2012)

Me.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Jul 30, 2012)

I like being faceless


----------



## mitchell3417 (Jul 30, 2012)

just testing out my new lighting gear. nothing special.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 30, 2012)

My self-portrait camera cost the equivalent more than 400 1D X bodies...







DICOM metadata (medical imaging's EXIF): GE Signa HDxt 1.5 Tesla MRI with 8-channel birdcage coil, T1-weighted image, spin echo sequence, TE=10 milliseconds (sort of like 1/100 shutter speed)

;D


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 30, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> My self-portrait camera cost the equivalent more than 400 1D X bodies...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does that camera have better DR than a D800? If not, I don't want it. :


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 30, 2012)

Better behind the camera methinks!


----------



## epsiloneri (Jul 30, 2012)

Me in the thermal infrared. More expensive camera than the 1DX, but not quite 400 times more expensive.


----------



## Wiki Tango (Jul 30, 2012)

this is me, then



Ingo Kwiat by Ingo Kwiat, on Flickr


----------



## Scott (Jul 31, 2012)

me, in a tree. 

Remote in hand. 




Today I climbed a tree. by Scott_Henry, on Flickr


----------



## rpt (Jul 31, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> My self-portrait camera cost the equivalent more than 400 1D X bodies...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds impressive but I think it needs some serious AFMA


----------



## @!ex (Jul 31, 2012)

My good side, and my bad side. As scanned, in scanner (minus selective color in post).




Inward Gaze by @!ex, on Flickr


----------



## Tcapp (Jul 31, 2012)

@!ex said:


> My good side, and my bad side. As scanned, in scanner (minus selective color in post).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is pretty awesome!


----------



## jVillaPhoto (Jul 31, 2012)

The Memories Will Fade Into Darkness [Self-Portrait] by [jVillaPhoto], on Flickr

Great shots everyone! 

Welp, this be me... If I looked sad, well, it's because I saw a 1DX and couldn't keep it :'( ....
.... haha just kidding! Love my 5D3!


----------



## westr70 (Jul 31, 2012)

Gotta have some fun.


----------



## Tcapp (Jul 31, 2012)

Me. In all my goofy glory. 8)


----------



## Tcapp (Jul 31, 2012)

Tcapp said:


> Me. In all my goofy glory. 8)



And for some reason i can only post one photo at a time...


----------



## @!ex (Jul 31, 2012)

Tcapp said:


> @!ex said:
> 
> 
> > My good side, and my bad side. As scanned, in scanner (minus selective color in post).
> ...



Thanks, you can see the the parts of my face that were smooshed up against the glass as I rotated the scanner on my face (see my reverse pig nose).


----------



## dr croubie (Jul 31, 2012)

c-law said:


> That's me.
> Chris



OK, that freakishly looks like a friend of mine, also called Chris (whose last name also starts with Law...).
Last I checked though, he didn't have any camera equipment nor interest (nor a good looking forest around these parts)

@Neuro, what's the DOF on that photo? Looks very thin to me...


----------



## c-law (Jul 31, 2012)

dr croubie said:


> c-law said:
> 
> 
> > That's me.
> ...


Here is a photo where you can see my face a bit more. Although I am looking a tad serious in this one.






So, the question is... am I your friend? 

Chris


----------



## marekjoz (Jul 31, 2012)

Made by my second half


----------



## @!ex (Jul 31, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> My self-portrait camera cost the equivalent more than 400 1D X bodies...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, you might want to put some clothes on, everyone can see your tiny corpus callosum, but then again maybe your compensating with your big camera...


----------



## marekjoz (Jul 31, 2012)

@!ex said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > My self-portrait camera cost the equivalent more than 400 1D X bodies...
> ...



Come on, he can prove at least, that he has a brain...


----------



## gary samples (Jul 31, 2012)

Gary Samples


----------



## ideaworx (Jul 31, 2012)

Like this.


----------



## tx8koibito (Aug 5, 2012)

Me being a model for dad.







Me at work during the Fashion week (notice the little P&S camera mounted on my rig  lovely for video recording)


----------



## sandymandy (Aug 6, 2012)

RayValdez360 said:


> I like being faceless



excellent background haha...so ur the girl or what? i just see a camera face


----------



## Nick Gombinsky (Aug 6, 2012)

I think this is the most decent one I can find...


----------



## trentchau (Aug 6, 2012)

fairly recent I guess.


----------



## sb (Aug 6, 2012)

From 2009... I was going through the phase of playing with the Dave Hill look:


----------



## Timothy_Bruce (Aug 6, 2012)

one of me


----------



## alexradsby (Aug 7, 2012)

Here I am, I'm relatively new here but I feel right at home


----------



## Richard8971 (Aug 8, 2012)

Ah, what the heck. Me doing what I love doing.


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Aug 9, 2012)

here is me!


----------



## revup67 (Sep 28, 2012)

> Gotta have some fun.



West..this was just brilliant with the hands over your face. Was that your idea off the cuff or had you spotted an idea previously that caused you to create this?..too catchy. There are many ingenious pieces of work in here..so glad to see this thread has picked up


----------



## compupix (Sep 28, 2012)

Self Portrait
Canon EOS 5D (original)
1/60 sec | f/8.0 | ISO 400
Tokina AT-X 100mm f/2.8 PRO D Macro
Canon Macro Ring Lite MR-14EX on automatic
RAW file processed in DxO
Further processed in Adobe Photoshop CS5.


----------



## bernardovaghi (Sep 28, 2012)

Portrait shot - 5D MK II 100mm F/2 USM (dream lens)

Guitar Shot - Nikon D7000 + Nikkor 17-55 + SB 700 in my home studio (sold - Nikon Skin tones sucks)


----------



## Drizzt321 (Oct 6, 2012)

So, I couldn't decide which I prefer, so here's one using an art piece at Lightening in a Bottle 2012, and the other is me back from 11 days in the desert at Burning Man 2012 just a month ago.


----------



## pakosouthpark (Oct 6, 2012)

me in new zealand, pic taken on timer and a stone built tripod! ;D not a big fan of self portraits but had to do this, one amazing place, lake tekapo!


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Oct 6, 2012)

"*Grand Canyon*", from my "*Don't Quit Your Day Job*" series, proudly displayed in Gallery De Le Livre De Visage...


----------



## WLaputka (Oct 8, 2012)

Woodruff i / 28 - 70mm. 5D MKiii


----------



## Northstar (Oct 9, 2012)

westr70 said:


> Gotta have some fun.



very cool shot west!


----------



## Northstar (Oct 9, 2012)

Trust me, I'm smiling.


----------



## Pete.A (Oct 10, 2012)

This thread looks like a good place to introduce myself to the forum...

I got hit by photobombers in this one....


----------



## LukieLauXD (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm the guy  My friend and I are both in NJROTC at our high school and our teacher took us to volunteer to help as tour guides on the USS Iowa.

Every time my dad sees me turning around my 5D2 to take a picture of myself, he cries a little bit inside. HAHA.


----------



## discoverlife (Oct 10, 2012)

Me doing the thing I do... taken by a friend via iPhone 4- Hipstamatic App... looking over Norwegian city of Bergen...


----------



## Sitting Elf (Oct 10, 2012)

No... not in the military. Working as Defense Contractor, piloting heavy-lift helicopters, re-supplying Navy Battlegroups at sea.
This one after landing on the USS JC Stennis for fuel.





This one picking a load to deliver off of a USNS Supply ship.





Changed companies recently and going to be flying in Nigeria starting in late October. Whole new realm of photo opportunities! Can't wait to take my newest gear there to start shuttering away! (1DX and lenses)


----------



## jmphotography (Oct 18, 2012)

I was linked to this topic through my first post which is in the black and white section titled 'I'm new here' but here is me photographing Burgos Cathedral in Spain on a tour I did this summer. I am 19 and live in Nottingham, England. So if there are any Nottingham photographers on here give me a shout!


----------



## kidnaper (Oct 18, 2012)

Here's me standin' on my hands.


----------



## Bombsight (Oct 18, 2012)

Me and my favorite sports portraits ...





IMG_0418 by Bombsight Photography, on Flickr


C30P7458 by Bombsight Photography, on Flickr


----------



## pardus (Oct 18, 2012)

Hello from Vancouver, BC. - Regular lurker


----------



## treyconnally (Oct 20, 2012)

You might call me... 

The Bearded Dragon Elk... 

or just Trey will do.


----------



## AudioGlenn (Oct 21, 2012)

Here's me playing with low key lighting


----------



## RLPhoto (Oct 22, 2012)

AudioGlenn said:


> Here's me playing with low key lighting



I like low key as well.


----------



## bornshooter (Nov 1, 2012)

i just got my 600 ex-rt flashes and st-e3 setup this shot after i took it the rain started :-( just my luck guess thats scotland for you too lol 



self portrait by Lseriesglass, on Flickr


----------



## LoganH91 (Nov 2, 2012)

First attempt at a real self portrait. My focus was off a little!


----------



## WLaputka (Dec 12, 2012)

5D MKIII / EF 28-70 2.8 L


----------



## Dark Reality (Dec 20, 2012)

I don't like being on this side of the camera...


----------



## sturdiva (Jan 15, 2013)

Last picture before I shaved off the beard. 




Concentration by Eric Sturdivant, on Flickr


----------



## davidkonecny (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi, this is me! www.davidkonecny.cz


----------



## BrandonKing96 (Jan 15, 2013)

I presume I'm the youngest here?


----------



## acaurora (Jan 15, 2013)

The 50mm f/1.4 always amazes me.


----------



## Old Shooter (Jan 15, 2013)

dreidesq said:


> Hi All.
> Myself and my daughter.



Awesome!


----------



## Txema (Jan 15, 2013)

That's me...


----------



## DanThePhotoMan (Jan 15, 2013)

I'll join in haha


----------



## LoganH91 (Jan 17, 2013)

New self portrait, much better than the last!!!


----------



## FatDaddyJones (Jan 18, 2013)

Photographers are meant to be behind the camera. Occasionally, we get caught in front of the lens. 

Hiking in Yellowstone.


----------



## Chicorob (Jan 18, 2013)

I'll throw my pic into the ring.


----------



## Quasimodo (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi


----------



## infared (Jan 18, 2013)

I thought I would post one of me working.....


----------



## abeaboubakare (Jan 18, 2013)

This is my self-portrait, on an especially depressing day. Thought it would be a perfect time for a self-portrait that would convey tons of emotion.




Self Portrait by aboubakarephoto, on Flickr


----------



## sanj (Jan 18, 2013)

Me at work.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Jan 18, 2013)

Quasimodo said:


> Hi


Stilig norrman


----------



## hoits (Jan 18, 2013)

_MG_4841 by bighoits, on Flickr


----------



## Ewinter (Jan 18, 2013)

Hai Thar 
http://www.winternetphotography.co.uk


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 18, 2013)

For me, paddling and photography are a way of life.... now if I could only figure out a way to get paid to do this.....


----------



## leosfo (Jan 18, 2013)

Here is one:


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jan 18, 2013)

Here's a few:

With the 40mm Pancake and the Magic Lantern "clap" feature:



In My Natural Habitat by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr

With the EF 35mm f/2 and using the articulating screen on the 60D to aid focus:



Window to the Soul by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr

With a manual focus only Super Takumar 50mm f/1.4 (using the articulating screen again)



The Man with the Scarf by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr

Man, the wi-fi option on the 6D would sure make taking self-portraits easier!


----------



## Quasimodo (Jan 18, 2013)

Hobby Shooter said:


> Quasimodo said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...



He he, takk skal du ha


----------



## rpt (Jan 18, 2013)

infared said:


> I thought I would post one of me working.....


Question: What camera is that?


----------



## infared (Jan 18, 2013)

rpt said:


> infared said:
> 
> 
> > I thought I would post one of me working.....
> ...



Ahhhhh....RPT..I see by your avatar that you have interest in such things.. If the print I posted was large enough you could see the hammer-&-sickle pin that is over the jacket pocket, by the snap and that would have given you a hint. The camera is a Russian Lubitel 166 Twin-Lens Reflex Camera. Only the best!!! LOL!


----------



## Harry Muff (Jan 18, 2013)

Me!


----------



## davidson (Jan 18, 2013)

me...no remote shutter, no live view, no articulating screen (rebel xt) just good old timer and scrambling into position. cant access the original right now so i got this one from my facebook profile so it might not be the best quality


----------



## rpt (Jan 19, 2013)

infared said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > infared said:
> ...


 
I miss mine! Sentimental reasons... The the bottom lens had come loose and the gear on it would at times get disconnected from the gear on the top lens  then I would have to wind up the roll, place a tracing paper on the film plane manually adjust the focus and pop the lens back in place. Then unwind the roll back to the unexposed frame! Great fun (not!). However I had many years of fun shooting with it.

Thanks. That pic took me back to the 60s!


----------



## rpt (Jan 19, 2013)

Harry Muff said:


> Me!


Very authentic. However, where are the tablets? In this day and age it needs to be an iPad and a Galaxy Pad 
I think a reshoot is in order with them held over your head


----------



## rpt (Jan 19, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> For me, paddling and photography are a way of life.... now if I could only figure out a way to get paid to do this.....


Is that the same creek where you took the panorama with the boat? The boat seems to be the same one...


----------



## dr croubie (Jan 19, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> For me, paddling and photography are a way of life.... now if I could only figure out a way to get paid to do this.....



there's always money to be had from tourists, paddle them up a stream and back and give them a photo of them in that pose, could be worth some scratch...


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 19, 2013)

rpt said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > For me, paddling and photography are a way of life.... now if I could only figure out a way to get paid to do this.....
> ...


Different creek.... The Panorama was shot on Constance Creek, about 30K NW of Ottawa, Ontario, Canada. The portrait was shot on Stevens Creek, about 30K south of Ottawa. The panorama canoe is a 1950 Chestnut Bob's Special and the portrait canoe is a 1990 Lapointe. My remote control for the portait picture (a REAL photographer) won't let me have any other color of canoe than red because red cedar/canvas canoes photograph best.... there are 4 in the fleet


----------



## rpt (Jan 19, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...


Ah! Thanks. As you can tell, I know squat about boats


----------



## GuyF (Jan 19, 2013)

Harry Muff said:


> Me!



That muff just ain't harry enough


----------



## Mendolera (Jan 19, 2013)

My son (4 months at the time) and I


----------



## Matthew19 (Jan 19, 2013)

My wife and I on a Costa Rican video shoot.


----------



## infared (Jan 19, 2013)

Ha! It took me a few seconds to figure out what I was looking at! Pretty neat.
[/quote]

WOW...it took me quite a bit longer than a few seconds to figure that out...I looked at it last night ...and thought (what are they talking about??????...but the thought kept niggling at me.....)......it sooooo looks like a crushed can of coke. Of course the Coca Cola Marketing Dept. has been training my mind to see the can for about 58years...so it is understandable. Fascinating how my trained, mental bias swayed my visual perception....very interesting. 
Quite marvelous!


----------



## rpt (Jan 19, 2013)

infared said:


> Ha! It took me a few seconds to figure out what I was looking at! Pretty neat.



WOW...it took me quite a bit longer than a few seconds to figure that out...I looked at it last night ...and thought (what are they talking about??????...but the thought kept niggling at me.....)......it sooooo looks like a crushed can of coke.
Quite marvelous!
[/quote]
+100,000,000
Lovely concept and execution.


----------



## angox (Jan 22, 2013)

Self-shot to test some lighting idea.. and please let me know whether the lighting works for you..  Thanks!!




20JAN13 - Radioactive by angox, on Flickr


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jan 24, 2013)

Here is my first selfie using my new 6D and the Wi-Fi functionality. I used an iPad to control it.




Hello, New Friend... by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr

P.S. The ability to review photos wirelessly from the 6D is very cool, too.


----------



## K-amps (Jan 24, 2013)

candyman said:


> I think a front portrait is more impressive
> 
> Here is mine.
> TE=140



Do you have trouble breathing? Your right turbinate exhibits mild edema.


----------



## Barrfly (Jan 24, 2013)

Time for another Long Island Iced-tea


----------



## Area256 (Jan 25, 2013)

Here are a few of my favorites.




Day 176: The self-portrait artist's dream by Area256, on Flickr




Two-sided by Area256, on Flickr




Treasure Hunter by Area256, on Flickr


----------



## rpt (Jan 25, 2013)

Area256 said:


> Two-sided by Area256, on Flickr


I like this one. Positively Jeckle and Hyde!


----------



## PhotoAviator (Feb 12, 2013)

My first post. I took advantage of a recent optometry appointment to capture some unique pupil dilation.


----------



## Frodosbigtoe (Apr 8, 2013)

Mkii with a 50mm 1.4 wide open!


----------



## V8Beast (Apr 8, 2013)

The ladies tell me that I remind them of some famous actor. I can't remember his name, and I don't see the resemblance, either.


----------



## notapro (Apr 9, 2013)

A shot in the dark


----------



## PKinDenmark (Apr 9, 2013)

No comments about 'stone-face', please. 

As I am a new poster here, could anyone hint to me how to 
- create a new thread
- add a subscript to my posts (I have seen your's - showing which kit you have etc.)

Thank you.


----------



## rpt (Apr 9, 2013)

PKinDenmark said:


> No comments about 'stone-face', please.
> 
> As I am a new poster here, could anyone hint to me how to
> - create a new thread
> ...


Nice image!

You can go to http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?board=8.0 there are a number of threads there about site information.


----------



## eml58 (Apr 9, 2013)

Me, in my almost favourite spot, Okavango Delta, Botswana.


----------



## hath (Apr 13, 2013)

bathroom snapshot


----------



## limunan (Apr 13, 2013)

apologies for the mirror shot.. just realized ive never actually tried to take a self portrait. will do so this weekend now  thanks for the idea

my wifey and i


----------



## Camerajah (Apr 13, 2013)

Here we go

Phillip Lynch


----------



## AaronT (Apr 13, 2013)

I'll take a stab at it. Made with timer or remote release.


----------



## steen-ag (Apr 13, 2013)

Rockstar May be ??


----------



## infared (Apr 13, 2013)

Oh...that's me on the bottom in the hole........


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 13, 2013)

infared said:


> Oh...that's me on the bottom in the hole........





Great tonal quality in this pic 

Not sure about the tonal quality in the one above though ;D


----------



## Jens_T (Apr 13, 2013)

I do not shoot with my Rolleiflex anymore for lack of a darkroom.


----------



## nda (Apr 14, 2013)

:-[


----------



## Erikerodri (May 3, 2013)

Heavyweight67 said:


> Thought I might add this one....



that is a wicked still. came out great. here is one of me. this is my first ever attempt at a self portrait. not the greatest but hey, i tried


----------



## RLPhoto (May 3, 2013)

My new self portrait.


----------



## shutterwideshut (May 3, 2013)

Me by shutterwideshut on Flickr


----------



## Hobby Shooter (May 3, 2013)

shutterwideshut said:


> Me by shutterwideshut on Flickr


I knew you'd look like that


----------



## Hobby Shooter (May 3, 2013)

My brother in law took this of me with his Sony RX100 when we visited an old deserted airfield in central Cambodia earlier this year.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (May 3, 2013)

Here's another that I took with the remote functionality of the 6D (iPad trigger).




The Man with the Canon by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## PilotJoe (May 3, 2013)

Bored this morning so figured why not.


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (May 3, 2013)

here's a new one...


----------



## rpt (May 4, 2013)

I realized I had not put up a picture of mine. This is one that sanj took of me. We met up last year when he came down to Pune to shoot. Well, this is me without my camera


----------



## Sporgon (May 4, 2013)

rpt said:


> I realized I had not put up a picture of mine. This is one that sanj took of me. We met up last year when he came down to Pune to shoot. Well, this is me without my camera



Nice portrait rpt !


----------



## rpt (May 4, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > I realized I had not put up a picture of mine. This is one that sanj took of me. We met up last year when he came down to Pune to shoot. Well, this is me without my camera
> ...


Thanks  

I was just the model! The compliment goes to Sanj.


----------



## IslanderMV (May 4, 2013)

Editin fotos is an aahht !


----------



## wsmith96 (May 4, 2013)

Nice portrait. Also I love seeing that procurve switch in the background. As an HP employee, thank you for helping to feed my family! Now if we could just do something with that Mac.....  j/k


----------



## Pag (May 4, 2013)

I did a self-portrait recently since I got new glasses and was trying a new beard on.




Self-Portrait by pagarneau, on Flickr


----------



## sanj (May 5, 2013)

rpt said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > rpt said:
> ...



Nice to see this picture here...!


----------



## Rofflesaurrr (May 5, 2013)

I don't post much, but here's me. Taken with a Sony RX100.


----------



## rpt (May 5, 2013)

sanj said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > Sporgon said:
> ...


Mr. photographer, thanks to you.


----------



## sanj (May 9, 2013)

IslanderMV said:


> Editin fotos is an aahht !



Love the attitude!


----------



## Hannes (Jun 13, 2013)

playing around with a chinese softbox off ebay


----------



## philipyeoh (Aug 13, 2013)

*We, the Photographers—Self Portraits*

Taken in my living room with my Canon EOS 6D with 24-105mm f/4L. 8) A Speedlite 600EX-RT was used on-camera and aimed at the upper right-hand corner of the wall and ceiling.


----------



## Schultzie (Aug 13, 2013)

One of the few times I've done a selfie and actually got the focus right


----------



## tpatana (Aug 13, 2013)

Fellow photog took through mirror


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Aug 13, 2013)

After trying for fifteen minutes....


----------



## surapon (Aug 13, 2013)

Yes, Some of My dear Friends take my Photos. Nice to meet all of my New Friends on CR.
Thanks.
Surapon.
Apex, North Carolina, USA.


----------



## petach (Sep 18, 2013)

a couple of selfies I did for our club comp a while back





Self Portrait 1 by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr




The Dark, My Music, Ahhhhh Solitude by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## Schruminator (Sep 21, 2013)

I can't complain too much for a first attempt at this type of photo 

http://500px.com/photo/47029148


----------



## tpatana (Sep 21, 2013)

Schruminator said:


> I can't complain too much for a first attempt at this type of photo [/img]



Didn't you have more room to get further away? Or maybe use wider lens?


----------



## Schruminator (Sep 23, 2013)

tpatana said:


> Didn't you have more room to get further away? Or maybe use wider lens?



Well, I was just shooting for the flag reflection with the eye isolated (ie not a headshot). Using a wider lens you wouldn't have been able to see the small details in the eyes as clearly. Anywho, it was just an experiment, I'm happy with the results for the most part


----------



## agierke (Sep 23, 2013)

Great concept! I think you executed it fine.

I could maybe argue some of the aesthetic qualities but I don't even feel like its necessary since its such a conceptually good shot.

Well done!


----------



## ajperk (Feb 1, 2014)

Myself at the Old Well at UNC Chapel Hill.


----------



## surapon (Feb 1, 2014)

ajperk said:


> Myself at the Old Well at UNC Chapel Hill.



Wow, Dear Friend AJ.
You live in Durham and Tarheel club too---Yes, We live in Apex, and Yorgasor live in south Garner= Very close to gather. Sorry, I and my son from NCSU/ Wolfpack, But My daughter graduated from UNC, We forgive her---Ha, Ha, Ha.
May be sometime in the near future, 3 of us would go to shoot some thing to gather , You, Yorgasor and Me.
My Cell Phone Number 919-812-2762.
HNice to talk to you, Have a great weekend.
Surapon


----------



## ajperk (Feb 1, 2014)

surapon said:


> ajperk said:
> 
> 
> > Myself at the Old Well at UNC Chapel Hill.
> ...



Hello Surapon,

NCSU is a great school! But, yes, I am a Tarheel myself (though, being a graduate student, the identification isn't quite as strong). Thank you for the invitation, I would be happy to go out and take pictures sometime. Perhaps this Spring when everything comes back to life a bit? I will send you a personal message with my e-mail and we can coordinate sometime.

Take care!
Andrew


----------



## surapon (Feb 2, 2014)

ajperk said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > ajperk said:
> ...



Dear Andrew.
Nice to know you, Yes--Some time in the spring, We can go to have a snap shot to gather.
Good night.
Surapon


----------



## bornshooter (Feb 2, 2014)

My god us canon photographers are a good looking bunch


----------



## Old Shooter (Feb 2, 2014)

bornshooter said:


> My god us canon photographers are a good looking bunch



And modest too!


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 2, 2014)

bornshooter said:


> My god us canon photographers are a good looking bunch


We are masters of Photoshop


----------



## surapon (Feb 5, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> bornshooter said:
> 
> 
> > My god us canon photographers are a good looking bunch
> ...



+ 1 for me too, Dear Mr. Haines.
But that are typical of CR. member, But for me , I still level " D " of Photoshop, Not C or B level yet, I need another 3-5 more years.
Surapon


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 5, 2014)

Here's a silly shot I did a four years ago, sitting in the front trunk of my car, which is another hobby/obsession of mine.


----------



## Cptn Rigo (Feb 5, 2014)

That's me


----------



## Vern (Feb 5, 2014)

That's me, reflected in those Foster Grants.


----------



## Jeffrey (Feb 5, 2014)

A selfie that I shot while in France. I reside in the USA.


----------



## e-d0uble (Feb 5, 2014)

That's me and my wife: tough guys.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 23, 2014)

A selfie....


----------



## leGreve (Feb 23, 2014)

Took this one partly as selfie, partly to test the Zeiss Otus which I had brought on my hike up this "little" fjell, Freikollen, near Kristiansund Norway.

The Otus, while clearly marked with distance numbers, it took quite a few to nail a sharp one  No smiles, sorry, I just don't do that without looking goofy.


----------



## IslanderMV (Feb 23, 2014)

Who says there is no money in Avian photography !!


----------



## lundstrom.emil (May 16, 2014)

From last years medical exam session 



Self Portrait, Photographer Emil Lundstrom by imaginize.net, on Flickr


----------



## TheJock (May 19, 2014)

Nothing fancy or arty, just me and the missus at last years Monaco GP.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (May 31, 2014)

I was teaching a friend of my daughter's how to use a studio. So I set the lights up for her (Clamshell) and posed for her. This was one of my favorites:


----------



## melbournite (Jun 1, 2014)

Created this for promotional purposes recently and thought it might be appropriate as my new avatar too.


----------



## CANONisOK (Jun 1, 2014)

This pic was taken by my wife. She's too impatient to worry about nailing focus on a manual lens. Ran it through Nik Analog Efex (toy camera, I think), uploaded to Facebook, downloaded to my phone, uploaded from phone to here. Who knows how the hell it will look here... But it's the thought that counts!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 1, 2014)

Snapped by a friend. Me with one of my children.

Jack


----------



## ErikNZ (Jun 1, 2014)

One of the ground crew took this 'hero shot' of me after a photo sortie in a F-4 Phantom II - I have edited out the Lt. Col. who flew our jet for privacy reasons.


----------



## DominoDude (Jun 3, 2014)

Cool to see the many ideas that you all have regarding self-portraits.
There's very few shots of me since I have a rare condition that makes me blink in sync with any shutter time - I look constantly sleepy (or in sleep) when in front of a camera. I prefer to stay behind the lens.


----------



## climber (Jun 3, 2014)

Me in Venezuela back in 2012.


----------



## BellusPhoto (Jun 3, 2014)

Me


----------



## a-hopps (Jun 3, 2014)

Why not?


----------



## Edo Sens (Jun 10, 2014)

Thats me


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Jun 18, 2014)

a recent one...playing around with ND filters and off cam light....


----------



## talicoa (Jun 18, 2014)

OK, I will try this. I can never seem to post a photo. If I can, maybe I will start a thread too.






It worked. Wow, Flickr doesn't make it easy.

Some one else mentioned this too. Isn't it weird these are all of guys?

Interesting to see everybody. Great thread.

Tom


----------



## davejdoe (Jul 22, 2014)

Selfie by davejdoe, on Flickr


----------



## Northstar (Jul 22, 2014)

davejdoe said:


> Selfie by davejdoe, on Flickr



oh wow, that's disturbing!

but sharp, with nice color and bokeh! :


----------



## petach (Aug 11, 2014)

me, looking sanguine after a bottle of champers and a good dinner to celebrate a house move. (if you know the legal system in the UK and how long it takes for lawyers to dot i's and cross t's......you'll KNOW why champers was on order!)



Oui, c&#x27;est Moi.......... by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## John.Nacion (Sep 1, 2014)

Chuck Alaimo said:


> here's a new one...



Gotta love the hand-on-hip pose


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 1, 2014)

A selfie done with the help of a kite....


----------



## Canonian (Sep 1, 2014)

Taken with Canon 6D and 24-105L IS
First self portrait taken in my Studio.With 2 Elinchron D-lite 400 ws,
and 2 580ex II for some rim lighting.Processed in Lightroom 5 and CS6 8)


----------



## Click (Sep 1, 2014)

Welcome to CR, Canonian.


----------



## notsosem (Sep 2, 2014)

Been lurking around CR for quite some time now and I've always wanted to participate in a thread so I guess this one is as good as any for my first post.


----------



## Click (Sep 2, 2014)

First post also notsosem...welcome to CR


----------



## arjay (Sep 2, 2014)

Alright, I'll play...


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 2, 2014)

arjay said:


> Alright, I'll play...


nice picture!


----------



## Omni Images (Sep 2, 2014)

Photo trip selfie from a few weeks ago.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 6, 2014)

Taking advantage of four days worth of scruff after camping and shooting in Algonquin Provincial Park in Ontario, Canada.



Just Me by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## Eldar (Oct 24, 2014)

Having spent as much time as we have on this forum, it´s kind of nice to attach faces to the various posters. We should keep this thread alive.

I normally do my best to avoid having my picture taken, but I´m not always successful. My wife shot this with her new Sony RX100 III, while I was shooting the sunset at Torghatten this summer.


----------



## tahoetoeknee (Oct 24, 2014)

Me


----------



## Quasimodo (Oct 24, 2014)

tahoetoeknee said:


> Me



Love the hat


----------



## slclick (Oct 25, 2014)

It's my Forum profile icon already!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 25, 2014)

"Having spent as much time as we have on this forum, it´s kind of nice to attach faces to the various posters. We should keep this thread alive."

Hey, Eldar, thanks for that. I feel the same about showing my mug but it's for a good cause. 

My wife also decided she'd shoot me doing what I love best - hiking with the 300X2.

Jack


----------



## tahoetoeknee (Oct 25, 2014)

Quasimodo said:


> tahoetoeknee said:
> 
> 
> > Me
> ...


Porkpie


----------



## tahoetoeknee (Oct 25, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> "Having spent as much time as we have on this forum, it´s kind of nice to attach faces to the various posters. We should keep this thread alive."
> 
> Hey, Eldar, thanks for that. I feel the same about showing my mug but it's for a good cause.
> 
> ...


Is that a big lens or a you just happy to see me


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 25, 2014)

tahoetoeknee, you've got me on the "or". Sure, I'm happy to see you, why not!

Rather heavy lens to carry up mountainsides but great satisfaction when the shots are examined. The best $7500 purchase I ever made - coming from someone who really can't afford that sort of expenditure. 

Jack


----------



## tcmatthews (Oct 25, 2014)

I don't normally take portraits especially of myself. So for even more challenge I used an old M42 Pancolar Carl Zeiss Jena DDR 1,8 50 on my 60D. I think the results are OK.


----------



## danielryan (Feb 11, 2015)

Good photography .


----------



## martti (Feb 15, 2015)

Me shot by somebody I like very much, my model, my best friend and the best cook I know.
O, Kittanmin, min käraste...the love in my eyes is there because of her.







(I think she likes me, too)


----------



## martti (Feb 15, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> My self-portrait camera cost the equivalent more than 400 1D X bodies...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was in the tube myself. It went "bangbangbangbang" for quite a while. Then it stopped. I heard the technicians talk:"Wow, what's that, call the doctor...do you think it is infiltrating the carotid...." And then the machine went "bangbangbangbang" again for quite a while. I was thinking about me and my family and how to best use the months that I might still have left.
They told me to come out and step down and the radiologist would be with me right away.
He told me that I have a sinusite but other than that, nothing out of the normal.
Turned out that the techniciens were discussing the scan of the previous patient.
Like, S___, man...


----------



## martti (Feb 15, 2015)

Having scrolled up and down all the posts of this thread....now, who would you like to come to your anniversary/wedding/funeral or whatever or to make your portfolio for a modelling job if you only had these portraits and no sample photos to aid you in your decision?

I would choose my son but he is not represented here.
Other than that?


----------



## Omar H (Feb 15, 2015)

So this is me, taking a selfie...



Selfie surrealista by Omar H, on Flickr


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Feb 15, 2015)

crap photo


me by Clark Cook by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## StudentOfLight (Feb 15, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> My self-portrait camera cost the equivalent more than 400 1D X bodies...


400x the price of the 1D-X, is that the new Leica? ...


----------



## Jules (Feb 15, 2015)

Gave my first DSLR body, 400D, to my god-daughter when she turned 8 (2 years ago), as she was always wanting to play with my 40D everytime i was visiting her. She paired it with the old lenses (28-80 & 75-300 unstab) from the time her father and I were students and bought our first Rebel2000 reflex. 
Result is in Standard Portrait mode, after i had shown her the short DOF look, and she liked "the circles in the background" ...


----------



## rdalrt (Feb 15, 2015)

Caught chimping my other camera on the sideline during a CFL game in Nov.


----------



## bwud (Feb 16, 2015)

KeithBreazeal said:


> crap photo
> 
> 
> me by Clark Cook by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr



Haha. Well played sir.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Feb 16, 2015)

That'll teach you for asking.


----------



## Creative69 (Feb 16, 2015)

Headshot!


----------



## Creative69 (Feb 16, 2015)

petach said:


> me, looking sanguine after a bottle of champers and a good dinner to celebrate a house move. (if you know the legal system in the UK and how long it takes for lawyers to dot i's and cross t's......you'll KNOW why champers was on order!)
> 
> 
> 
> Oui, c&#x27;est Moi.......... by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr



NICE! Care to share your pp on this?


----------



## marcel (Feb 16, 2015)

Self portrait in Milano.


----------



## mps (Feb 16, 2015)

jump? yes? no? maybe?  no photoshop involved...


----------



## petach (Feb 16, 2015)

Creative69 said:


> petach said:
> 
> 
> > me, looking sanguine after a bottle of champers and a good dinner to celebrate a house move. (if you know the legal system in the UK and how long it takes for lawyers to dot i's and cross t's......you'll KNOW why champers was on order!)
> ...



cheers....all I remember is Lightroom tweaks and running it through silver efex pro 2 to get what I thought looked ok. I have a consistent method of inconsistent riffing


----------



## Click (Feb 16, 2015)

mps said:


> jump? yes? no? maybe?  no photoshop involved...




Cool shot


----------



## Abn0021 (Feb 16, 2015)

2 Self portraits taken a couple years ago at least. 

One on couch was taken on a road trip to my grandfathers funeral. took my camera and really helped pass the 18hr drive.

Second (on the couch) was inspired by something similar I saw in a magazine.


----------



## Cochese (Feb 16, 2015)

Watching and photographing the sunset alone because my model couldn't make it.


----------



## markhbfindlay (Feb 16, 2015)

OK now this is why Canon made that nice 70d with that fabby dual-pixel autofocus thingummy. And that nifty twisty LCD.... Selfie time ;D


----------



## markhbfindlay (Feb 16, 2015)

PS I'm the one without the beard, Stuart's my partner behind me, and my mate Geoff with the glasses shoots N**on . Shot at Whitesands Bay, Wales, but it's not very visible.


----------



## chauncey (Feb 16, 2015)

I could never understand the need for ego gratification involved in taking selfies.


----------



## IslanderMV (Feb 17, 2015)

Omar H said:


> So this is me, taking a selfie...
> 
> 
> 
> Selfie surrealista by Omar H, on Flickr


 
No doubt a riot at parties.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 17, 2015)

Fun! Sorry but this, embarrassingly, is best I've got for the moment. I hate being in FRONT the camera


----------



## tpatana (Feb 17, 2015)

This weekend selfie:


----------



## dinsy (Feb 17, 2015)

I took this for the black and white section of the Australian Photography Photographer of the Year comp earlier this year. Didn't get anywhere. Oh well, try and try again!


----------



## Joey (Feb 17, 2015)

Abn0021 said:


> Second (on the couch) was inspired by something similar I saw in a magazine.


Brilliant photo, great fun!

But that lens doesn't fit that camera! (Pentax ME Super, Canon breechlock FD lens)


----------



## AE-1Burnham (Feb 17, 2015)

Hey all,

Here's a recent one: 1DsIII & 50/1.2L, 1/[email protected] (with 2 600RTs)


----------



## Abn0021 (Feb 17, 2015)

Joey said:


> Abn0021 said:
> 
> 
> > Second (on the couch) was inspired by something similar I saw in a magazine.
> ...



Haha great catch!
My AE-1 didnt fit the art direction!


----------



## bwud (Feb 20, 2015)

chauncey said:


> I could never understand the need for ego gratification involved in taking selfies.



Why must it have anything to do with ego? Sometimes photos are more interesting with people in them, and sometimes there's nobody else nearby 

Waiting for a dramatic sunset that never happened:


----------



## procentje20 (Feb 20, 2015)

chauncey said:


> I could never understand the need for ego gratification involved in taking selfies.



Its not about ego. I make a lot of selfies to try out techniques, or in this case. To hope to capture my expression right after starting a Ferrari for the first time in my life.


----------



## TowcesterNews (Feb 22, 2015)

May not be quite allowed this one - taken by my 9 year old daughter while I was testing grids https://flic.kr/p/riUcFa


----------



## Mr_Canuck (May 27, 2015)




----------



## Al Chemist (May 27, 2015)

I, like so many of you hate having my picture taken. However, having a wonderful hawk in the picture made this one worthwhile. I was really nervous holding this guy!


----------



## meywd (Jun 21, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> Sporgon in action during his great Exmor adventure



that is a great sunset shot.... ;D


----------



## Eldar (Jun 21, 2015)

meywd said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Sporgon in action during his great Exmor adventure
> ...


Great shot! So good to know what you look like, in case I met you on the street


----------



## Claudelec (Jun 22, 2015)

Sea reflection: it's me , on board "Richard With" in Norway, near Lofoten


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 19, 2015)

I'll try a selfie with the camera held underwater...... what could possibly go wrong.....


----------



## Ozarker (Aug 1, 2015)

Oh well...


----------

